

Ask HN: Review my cloud storage service MyNetworkFolders - past

My Network Folders (mynetworkfolders.com) is a new service we have created for storing and sharing files in the cloud, with a desktop-like twist. We are currently in open beta and provide 1 GB of storage for free. Check out the Home and Blog links for more details on the service and please sign up to take it for a spin. I would be really interested to hear your opinions about the idea, the implementation, what you like and especially what you hate.<p>Thanks.
======
mailarchis
Hi,

had some suggestions.

1\. Would be great if people can simply signin using open id instead of going
through a registration process

2\. Also post sign up I cam across a weird page as in something related
activation false and all was displayed

3\. Might wanna think about how you can convey the message with fewer text.
e.g The defult panel talks about REST API but do you really need to mention it
there. Am just guessing your target segment will include 80% non tech folks

4\. The same goes for tour. People are lazy and impatient to go through all
the text. Instead try how you can convey the same info via pictures only

All the best

Cheers

------
mrphoebs
link <http://www.mynetworkfolders.com>

